# Valentines Day Alternative



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I think me and the misses are gonna go ride out tomorrow night and see what we can see! Probably a whole lot of mullets but you never know. Might get to stick something or at least I plan to


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LopeAlong said:


> Might get to stick something or at least I plan to


*
Okay, Okay, take a ride to Paradise and GET A ROOM!!*


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

bananatom said:


> *
> okay, okay, take a ride to paradise and get a room!!*


 ha ha ha ha!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby, you could kill a bunch of sheephead or go up one of the bayou's and stick a pink snapper.:thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> Bobby, you could kill a bunch of sheephead or go up one of the bayou's and stick a pink snapper.:thumbup:


Kinda what I was thinking...:shifty:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

mmm. mmm. mmm. 
was gonna ask for a report Bobby, but I think I will pass


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

What Capt. Ron said. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The report will be worthless without pictures.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Valentine's Dinner*



LopeAlong said:


> I think me and the misses are gonna go ride out tomorrow night and see what we can see! Probably a whole lot of mullets but you never know. Might get to stick something or at least I plan to


It will be a beautiful night with the full moon on the water. How romantic! When you are on land, try my partners restaurant (Fisherman's Corner). It is a five star restaurant which looks like a seafood shack. It is located on the north side under Baar Bridge (Perdido Key bridge). Make reservations on weekends is suggested!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Eaten there several times. Good food


----------

